# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  5η 'Εκθεση - Διαγωνισμός ΠΣΕΠΠ

## Gardelius

*Ο Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εξωτικών & Παραδείσιων Πτηνών θα πραγματοποιήσει την 5η έκθεσή του από 10 έως 16 Νοεμβρίου 2014 

στην Νίκαια στο πολυχώρο του “VILLAGE “ , Θηβών 228 & Παρνασσού , 'Αγιος Ι. Ρέντης

στις κατηγορίες D, E , F, G ,H , J , K , M .


Άνοιγμα για το κοινό :


Παρασκευή 14/11 : απο 16:00 μμ έως 20:00 μμ

**Σάββατο 15/11 : απο 09:00 μμ έως 20:00 μμ

και Κυριακή 16/11 : απο 09:00 μμ έως 14:00 μμ


Κριτές του Διαγωνισμού:

Gregorutti Paolo ( OMJ )

Sulter Erhard ( OMJ )

Rein Hans Joachim ( OMJ )

Σμυρλής Κωσταντίνος (Εθ.Κριτής )


*_Κτηνίατρος Έκθεσης : Δουκάκη Χριστίνα

_

----------


## blackmailer

Μακάρι να ήμουν Αθήνα! θα ήθελα πολύ να πάω...έχουμε κάποιον απο το φόρουμ που να διαγωνίζεται με τα πουλάκια του σε κάποια κατηγορία;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα προσπαθήσω να παρευρεθώ και να σας έχω πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Θα προσπαθήσω να παρευρεθώ και να σας έχω πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!!


Κων/να είσαι σούπερ!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Φανταστικό θα είναι... Περιμένω να γίνει καμία έκθεση στην Πάτρα που είναι και πιο κοντά μου να πάω να δω από κοντά! Δεν εχει τύχει ποτέ να βρεθώ σε κάποια...

----------


## jk21

Yπαρχουν μελη μας ... θα τα πουμε στην πορεια 

θα παρευρεθω σιγουρα αν ειμαι υγειης

----------


## mitsman

Θα ειμαι εκει, θα χαρω ιδιαιτερα να γνωρισω οσους περισσοτερους απο εσας γινεται!!!

----------


## jk21

ενεφανισθη το ... μελος που σας ελεγα ! 


καλη επιτυχια Μητσαρα !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οοοοοο καλή επιτυχία!!  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## wild15

Καλη επιτυχια!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Η ολιγομελής ομαδα που θα φερω παρεα μου και θα κριθει ειναι 5 καναρινια ρατσα εσπανιολ! 3 λιποχρωμικα και δυο στικτα!
Δεν εχω βλέψεις για βαθμολογικη επιτυχια, σιγουρα ομως ειναι οι πρωταθλητες της καρδιας μου γιατι ειναι πουλια που διασωθηκαν απο την φωτια στο εκτροφειο μου τον Μαιο που μας περασε! Είναι τα μονα που εβγαλαν απο πανω τους την περισσοτερη μαυριλα χαρη στην βοήθεια του Γιαννη απο την Χαλκιδα!

----------


## jk21

Μητσο κοκατιλακια δεν θα κατεβασετε;

----------


## vagos

Κατα 99% θα παω σαν επισκεπτης οποτε θα ποσταρω οσες φωτο μπορω

----------


## geo_ilion

Καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις Δημητρη (οποια και να ειναι αυτα) 
Καλη Επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια που θα συμμετασχουν

----------


## mparoyfas

:Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:

----------


## mitsman

Cockatiel υστερα απο παρα πολυ σκέψη καταλήξαμε με την Βικυ να μην κατεβασουμε...

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα φίλε, καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι σε σένα και τα πουλάκια.

Δεν θα καταφέρω να είμαι αυτή τη φορά επάνω, αλλά σίγουρα η σκέψη μου θα είναι μαζί σας.

Καλά κάνατε και δεν κατεβάσατε κοκατιλ, φαντάζομαι οτι το στρεσογόνο της κατάστασης θα αποτέλεσε  καταλυτικό παράγοντα.

----------


## blackmailer

> Cockatiel υστερα απο παρα πολυ σκέψη καταλήξαμε με την Βικυ να μην κατεβασουμε...


η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ σκεφτόμουν πως οι παπαγάλοι λογικά θα αγριεύουν όταν κατεβαίνουν σε εκθέσεις και περνάει μπροστά τους τόσος κόσμος σε αντίθεση με καναρίνια, παραδείσια κτλ...έχει λογική η σκέψη μου; γιαυτό δεν θα κατεβάσετε κι εσείς κοκατιλ;

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή επιτυχία Μήτσο! 
Θα προσπαθήσω να τα πούμε από κοντά να δω και τα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## ninos

Πολλές επιτυχίες Μητσάρα

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου ολους για τις ευχες.... εγω σας ευχομαι υγεια! Ολα τα αλλα ειναι θεμα χρονου!
Cockatiel  δεν θα κατεβουν στην εκθεση γιατι οταν πηρε φωτια το εκτροφειο μας αυτα που επαθαν την μεγαλυτερη ζημεια ηταν αυτα! Στη συνεχεια περασαν πτερορροια που ξερουμε ολοι τι αυτο σημαινει!  Πλεον εχουν συνελθει αλλα δεν θελουμε να περασουν μια τρίτη συνεχομενη δυσκολη περιοδο! Προέχει η υγεια τους απο την εκθεση! ειναι κατι που δεν διαπραγματευόμαστε!

----------


## stefos

> Προέχει η υγεια τους απο την εκθεση! ειναι κατι που δεν διαπραγματευόμαστε!



Και πολύ καλά κάνετε! Καλη επιτυχία !!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλησπέρα Δημητρη, καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι σε σένα και τα πουλάκια.

----------


## Steliosan

Kαλη επιτυχια Μητσο θα παρεβρεθω για υποστηρηξη και παρεα.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

*Προέχει η υγεία τους από την έκθεση! είναι κάτι που δεν διαπραγματευόμαστε! 						*
Την εκτίμηση και τον σεβασμό μου για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεστε για τα πουλάκια σας.

----------


## mparoyfas

Σαββατο μεσημερο απογευμα θα ειμαι εκει μαζι με τον ΣτελιοSteliosan , οταν οι φιλοι σε καλουν δεν αρνείσαι , οσοι με ξερουν, γνωριζουν οτι ειμαι αντίθετος με τους διαγωνισμους , εδω ειναι αλλιως τα πραματα ομως και για να ισχυει άλλωστε ο κανονας μου ε, πρεπει να εχει και τις εξαιρέσεις του , θα χαρω να τα πούμε απο κοντα με οσους μπορέσουν να βρεθούν εκει την ιδια ωρα μαζι μας.

----------


## jk21

> Η ολιγομελής ομαδα που θα φερω παρεα μου και θα κριθει ειναι 5 καναρινια ρατσα εσπανιολ! 3 λιποχρωμικα και δυο στικτα!
> Δεν εχω βλέψεις για βαθμολογικη επιτυχια


σκεψου και να ειχε  ....


Πριν λιγο κριθηκανε τα ρατζακια  του Δημητρη και της Βικυς ! τα νεα αφηνω να σας τα πουνε τα παιδια .Εγω απλα να πω οτι νοιωθω σαν εκεινη την παροιμια .... δεν μπορει λεει να κρυψει η ... ταδε την χαρα της   :Party0024:

----------


## blackmailer

άρα κάτι πολύ καλό να περιμένουμε....ε?  :Party0024:

----------


## sophiesch

Να πω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια στο Δημήτρη και την Βίκυ. Συναντηθήκαμε το πρωί στην έκθεση. Και εγώ συμμετέχω με java, μπεγκαλέζους και ζεβράκια. Θα χαρώ να βρεθούμε στην έκθεση απο κοντά

----------


## blackmailer

καλή επιτυχία Σοφία!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά και καλή επιτυχία και σε εσένα!! Ανυπομονώ να έρθω το Σάββατο να δω όλα αυτά τα ωραία πουλάκια!!

----------


## sophiesch

Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε! Μια χάρα τα πήγαν τα πουλάκια μου.

----------


## Vrasidas

Ε,τοτε ισως αριβάρω κι εγω το Σάββατο ν' ακουσω κελαηδίσματα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Ημουν με τα παιδια μεχρι πριν απο λιγο .Για λογους σεβασμου προς τον συλλογο ,μεχρι να βγουνε επισημα τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα αναφερω κατι  συγκεκριμενο και μαλλον αν οταν θα ανακοινωθουν τα αποτελεσματα ,θα σας τα πουνε τα ιδια τα παιδια ,αν μπορεσουν να μπουνε στο φορουμ μεσω κινητου .

Για τον ιδιο λογο προφανως και η Σοφια δεν ειπε κατι περισσοτερο και για κεινη και το μονο που μπορω να της πω ειναι πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια !!! 

* μου ειπανε  για σενα τα παιδια

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!* 

Σοφία, Δημήτρη, Βίκυ μας κάνατε όλους περήφανους !!! 

Φυσικά και περιμένουμε να καμαρώσουμε όλοι σε φωτογραφίες τους πρωταθλητές της καρδιάς σας.

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και στα πουλακια σας!!!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Ετσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο κ. Δημήτρης. Λίγη υπομονή. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια και θα επανέλθουμε με φωτο.

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο στα παιδιά (Δημήτρης - Βίκη - Σοφία).
Έχω υποσχεθεί στο γιο μου να πάμε στην έκθεση την Κυριακή το πρωί.
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε από κοντά και να καμαρώσουμε και τα πουλάκια σας.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μία μικρή διευκρίνιση για το που βρίσκεται έκθεση. Είναι στον ίδιο χώρο που είναι και το σινεμά στο Ρέντη; Επειδή ψάχνω πως θα έρθω με τα Μ.Μ.Μ. να μην ψάχνω μετά την είσοδο  ::

----------


## sophiesch

Θα βρεις το *********** και θα μπεις μέσα στο διαδρομο εχοντας στο αριστερο σου χερι το ****. Μετά ακολουθεις τα κελαιδίσματα και το βρήκες!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας !!!!!! 
Είχα σκοπό να έρθω Σαββάτο πρωϊ, πιθανόν και με καλή παρέα απο το φόρουμ, αλλά τώρα που είδα και τις συμμετοχές σας ένας λόγος παραπάνω.

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον οτι ζητησατε !!!  Δυο απο τα πουλακια των παιδιων ,τα οποια  βραβευτηκαν !! αλλα και τα αλλα ειχαν πολυ καλες βαθμολογιες .Θα τα εχουμε και αυτα στην πορεια 

Μπραβο στα πουλακια !
Μπραβο στη Βικυ και το Δημητρη 

και φυσικα μπραβο και στη Σοφια που περιμενουμε και απο κεινη να μας πει τα ευχαριστα νεα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα είναι! Πολλά μπράβο στα παιδιά!! Ανυπομονώ για αύριο, πρώτη φορά θα βρεθώ σε τέτοια έκθεση!!

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν αλλαξει κατι ,μαλλον θα ανεβω μετα τις  3 καποια στιγμη και θα φυγω καποια στιγμη να ειμαι εγκαιρα στο Αλσος περιστεριου για το σεμιναριο μας και δυστυχως δεν θα προλαβω την βραβευση που θα ειναι μετα τις 6

----------


## wild15

Παιδια συγχαρητηρια και παλι!!!Να ειστε καλα εσεις και τα πουλακια σας!!!

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια ,πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια!!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Μπραβο mitsman-vicky κουκλακια τα μικρουλια σας-ειδικα το κιτρινακι π εχω αδυναμια στο χρωμα.. :Party0024:     και στησιμο πολυ ωραιο εχει κ πανεμορφο-φτου φτου!!Να ειστε καλα κ του χρονου πιο πολλες διακρισεις!

----------


## geo_ilion

Συγχαρητηρια στον Δημητρη και στην Βικυ για την διακριση που πηραν στον διαγωνισμο 
μετα απο τοσα που περασαν . . . πολλα μπραβο 
με το καλο και σε επομενες διακρισεις

----------


## Μπία

Συγχαρητήρια ,τα πουλάκια σας είναι θαυμάσια :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

Περιμένουμε ακόμα περισσότερες φωτογραφίες σήμερα απ' τα παιδιά που θα την επισκεφθούν.

Θα περάσετε τέλεια είμαι σίγουρος !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί, έχω πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό από την έκθεση! 

Επειδή όμως οι φωτογραφίες ήταν πολλές, τις έφτιαξα σε βίντεο για να μην γεμίσουμε με σελίδες από φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο στα παιδιά.

Κωνσταντινακι ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## wild15

Mπραβο σε ολους!!!Κωσταντινα σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Κωνσταντίνα πάρα πολύ όμορφα !!! 

Φυσικά και σ ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτό. 

**Να του βάζαμε και μια μουσική  υπόκρουση θα ήταν το κάτι άλλο ... αν θέλεις γίνεται. :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι όντως θα ήταν ωραία απλά δεν το ρίσκαρα επειδή πολλές φορές πετυχαίνω στο youtube βιντέακια που τους έχουν βγάλει το τραγούδι λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και δεν ήξερα πως να το κάνω. 

Αν υπάρχει τρόπος πάντως...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μπραβο παιδια παντα τετοια, παντα τετοιες επιτυχιες

----------


## sophiesch

Σας ανεβάζω φώτο και από τα δικά μου 
1η και 2η θέση και άλλη μια 1η θέση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτά ήταν τα δικά σου;;; Πόση ώρα τα κοιτούσα και προσπαθούσα να τα βγάλω φωτογραφία γιατί πήγαιναν πέρα δώθε  :Happy0065:  Πανέμορφα!

----------


## blackmailer

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους...και στους διαγωνιζόμενους δηλαδή στα πτηνά και στους ιδιοκτήτες και στους φωτογράφους που μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας τις όμορφες αυτές εικόνες!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Και μετά το μήνυμά σου ξαναείδα τις φωτο. Η πρώτη φωτο εχω βγάλει λάθος κλουβιά! Τα δικά μου είναι αυτά:





Και εδώ γελάει κάθε πικραμένος! Αχ δεν πάω καλά.... (το τρόπαιο βέβαια δικό μου είναι αλλά πανω στη βαβούρα το φωτογράφησα σε λάθος κλουβιά).

----------


## sophiesch

Κωνσταντίνα στις φωτο σου η 2η και αυτή στο 1:21' είναι τα δικά μου πουλάκια. Νεκτάριε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαίρομαι που κάποια από τα πουλάκια σου συμπεριλήφθηκαν στο βίντεο, μιας και δεν ήξερα ποια πουλάκια είναι των μελών εδώ, οπότε απλά έβγαζα φωτογραφίες όσα περισσότερα μπορούσα!!

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια Σοφια.

----------


## sophiesch

Καπου στις φωτογραφίες μου πήρε το μάτι μου και του Δημήτρη. Στέλιο ευχαριστώ!

----------


## amastro

Μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ο γιος μου.
Για να τις βάλω τώρα εγώ σε βίντεο όπως πολύ όμορφα έκανε η Κωνσταντίνα....σε μια άλλη ζωή ίσως.

----------


## Steliosan

Μερικα απο τα πουλια του Δημητρη και η απονομη.

----------


## antonisveria

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.........ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## δημητρα

πολλα μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που συμμετειχαν

----------


## jk21

να και οι δικες μου φωτο 

http://imgur.com/a/oe747

Στο αλμπουμ ειναι φυσικα και τα πουλακια του Μητσαρα !

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια για ακόμα μια φορά σε όλα τα παιδιά. 

Οχι μονό δείχνουν την αγάπη προς αυτές τις ψυχούλες αλλά το σημαντικό 

μέσα από τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις δίνεται χαρά και σε κόσμο είτε σχετικό είτε όχι 

με το χόμπι που απλά θαυμάζει, κατά την γνώμη μου, απ΄τα ομορφότερα θεάματα.   ::

----------


## mparoyfas

Να δωσω και εγω με την σειρα μου τα θερμα μου συγχαρητήρια στον Δημητρη , Βικυ , Σοφια οχι μονο γιατι κερδισαν , αλλα γιατι κατεβασαν τα πουλακια τους χωρις  να τα εχουν βαλει σε προετοιμασίες αθέμιτες προς εκεινα , με απλα λογια πηραν τα πουλακια απο την εκτροφη τους και τα πηγαν εκθεση και πισω ετσι απλα , για παραδειγμα, φαουλ για μενα ειναι τα σκοτεινιάσματα, μονιμη θεση σε μικρα κλουβια , παροχη διαφορων χημικων σκευασμάτων που ταλαιπωρούν και μειώνουν το προσδόκιμο ζωης τους .
Να ειστε παντα καλα παιδια και να προσφέρετε την αγαπης σας στις φτερωτές ψυχες σας .

----------


## geo_ilion

Σοφια συγχαρητηρια και σε εσενα για τις επιτυχιες σου και πολλα μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια για την συμμετοχη τους

----------


## sophiesch

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο

----------


## jk21

Σοφια για αλλη μια φορα μπραβο και σε σενα !!!

----------


## mitsman

Πλεον γυρισαμε στην βαση μας! Ενα υπεροχο ταξιδι εφθασε στο τελος του! 
Καταρχην θα ηθελα να μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σας ευχαριστησω εναν εναν για τα καλα σας λογια και τις ευχες!
Στη συνεχεια ηθελα να πω οτι χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα με τα παιδια που γνωρισα στην εκθεση! (λεω παιδια γιατι τα ματια ΟΛΩΝ μας οταν κοιταμε πουλακια ειναι σαν 5χρονων παιδιων)

Οπως ειχα πει και πριν παω στην εκθεση δεν ειχα καμμια βλέψη για καλη βαθμολογια και δεν ηταν και κατι που ειχε μεγαλη σημασια για εμενα! Η υγεια των φτερωτων μας φιλων εχει σημασια πανω απο ολα, πηγαμε και ηρθαμε ολοι υγιης και αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια!

Στα διαδικαστικά τώρα κατεβασα 5 πουλια ρατσα Ισπανιας τα οποια βαθμολογηθηκαν με 87, 89, 89, 90, 91 και κατελαβαν την δευτερη και τριτη θεση αντιστοιχα τα υψηλοβαθμα!
Γυρισα βεβαια στην Ναξο μαζι με αλλα 2 ρατσα ισπανιας απο την εκθεση!!! χαχααχα

Καπου εδω ηθελα να πω ενα τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον κριτή κ. Κώστα Σμυρλή ο οποιος με απιστευτη υπομονη με δίδαξε οσα περισσοτερα μπορουσε πανω στην ρατσα μου αλλα και γενικοτερα στην γεννετική των καναρινιών! Παρεα με τον παγκοσμιο πρωταθλητη Κωστα Κοσμή ο οποιος με επιασε απο το χερι και μου εδωσε αμετρητες συμβουλες για να βελτιώσω την ρατσα που εκτρεφω....

----------


## Steliosan

> Γυρισα βεβαια στην Ναξο μαζι με αλλα 2 ρατσα ισπανιας απο την εκθεση!!! χαχααχα


Τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι απιστευτα πουλια πραμα που με φωτο δεν ανταποκρινεται καν στη πραγματικοτητα,μονο αν τα δεις απο κοντα,μπραβο γιατι πηγαν σε καλα χερια.

----------


## binary

Πάντα Επιτυχίες σε Όλες και Όλους! Πάντα να υπάρχει Αγάπη και Ζεστασιά για τα Φτερωτά Αυτά Πλάσματα που Ομορφαίνουν τη Ζωή Μας!

----------


## sophiesch

Κύριε Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ο Δημήτρης (mitsman) έχει απόλυτο δίκιο "πηγαμε και ηρθαμε ολοι υγιης και αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια!" Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα. Τα πουλάκια μου είναι καλά και αυτό έχει την μεγαλύτερη σημασία. Αρκετά τα ταλαιπωρήσαμε...

----------


## mitsman

> Τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι απιστευτα πουλια πραμα που με φωτο δεν ανταποκρινεται καν στη πραγματικοτητα,μονο αν τα δεις απο κοντα,μπραβο γιατι πηγαν σε καλα χερια.



Στελιο ειναι πουλια μπιμπελο!!! Ημουν τυχερος γιατι τα πουλια ανηκαν σε φιλο και το εμαθα τελευταια στιγμη! αλλιως τετοια πουλια ΔΕΝ δινονται!

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβος σας παιδια για τις διακρισεις αλλα κυριως για την προσπαθεια που κανετε

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελιο ειναι πουλια μπιμπελο!!! Ημουν τυχερος γιατι τα πουλια ανηκαν σε φιλο και το εμαθα τελευταια στιγμη! αλλιως τετοια πουλια ΔΕΝ δινονται!


Συμφωνω δεν δινονται....Φυλλο ειδες τουλαχιστον αυτο που δειχνουν μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## mitsman

Θελω να ελπιζω θηλυκα!

----------

